# EPEK how's the broadhead?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

How is the broadhead coming along? There has not been an update on your web page for over a month. We need to know the hunts are just around the corner  .


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I can tell you that there has been a lot of work done on the project every day. I called epek late last night and he was down at the machinist working on the design. There has been a pretty significant design change and some problems with the machinist that have slowed things down. However, this thing just keeps getting better and closer to production. Raising money is a bugger. But it will be worth the wait.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I seen that they had it listed in the 08 Bowhunt America Buyer's Guide. Sounds like its getting a lot of attention.
The set screw feature is a great idea.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK and I were in my shop this morning sharpening some new prototype blades for an upcoming hunt. Him and G are planning to go run one of the new heads thorough a turkey.  I must say the new and improved design is even better than I thought. It's getting very close the the perfection we're demanding out of this product before we send it into mass production.

All's well on the western front!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

They do look good. Thanks for showing them to me this morning.
Good luck on the turkeys.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

So how close do you think they are to being release to the public?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Close, but we just ordered blades, after making sure the tolerances are where they need to be, and that has a huge turn around time, so now I am in the mode of speeding up the blade production and I should have plenty ready for locals for this season. But these truely are a broadhead that you could get the day before the hunt and be ok. We 'harvested' our first animal, and used that animal after it's demise for other testing functions, Sorry PETA, and you could not believe the results. Time from shot to expire: less than 20 seconds. Blood trail length: 27 yards. Type of blood trail: Ray Charles could have followed it. It was wide and constant. Durabililty: 0 failures, no blades broken or rolled, no pins broken or bent, no damage what so ever shot into the shoulder bone, the spine, (even after we pulled the insert out and had to dig it out with knife and plyers). The thing I was most impressed with was the entrance wounds, they were huge. The initial shot did not pass thru, (prototype blades) but one of the test shots was a pure pass thru with huge exit wound also. I feel that penetration tests in balistic gel should match or exceed anything out there. The main feature of this broadhead is the accuracy, I have shot this blade in practice mode and posted a few crude videos on youtube, (look up epek broadhead) I shot fairly tight groups at 52 yards, and have shot very well out to 90+ yards, (for testing, not promoting long shots like that, but how else are you going to prove that we have the most accurate broadhead on the planet.) All in all, I am very pleased, there has been a lot of obsticles in the way, but we have done very well, and are excited for the future of this product and the success of our company. Thanks everyone for your interest and well wishes. 

By the way, I shot my bow today and had great results, and no new holes in my hand.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear the both the broadhead and the hand are coming along well. You say you may some ready for locals this season? If that is the case I would like to pre-order at least three heads. I love trying new heads, I have tried a dozen or more different types over the years and am looking forward to shooting "the most accurate broadhead on the planet" this season if possible.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are the videos.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbqKGcB4 ... re=related


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I too would like to pre order atleast 3 broadheads myself please  .


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am not sure if this has been asked, but what is it looking like the price of these bad boys will be? Are they going to be competitive with say the G5's? I would also be interested in getting some when you have some available for purchase.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What are the chances any of us will be hunting with them this year? Do you know?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The chances for you hunting with these is good to excellent because you have such a hot wife.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet! I knew she would eventually payoff! Where do I send the pics??? :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Sweet! I knew she would eventually payoff! Where do I send the pics??? :mrgreen:


Who said anything about pics! We want her to be our "EPEK Girl" at next years ATS show! I think a cammo G-string bikini with our logo on the left nipple area would be suitable. :mrgreen: And don't forget the 6 inch clear heals.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Archery, broadheads, camo thong, left nipple and high heels you have just runed for the day. what else is there to think about.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Who said anything about pics! We want her to be our "EPEK Girl" at next years ATS show! I think a cammo G-string bikini with our logo on the left nipple area would be suitable. :mrgreen: And don't forget the 6 inch clear heals.


Anytime buddy, she is excited...however epek keeps teasing her, you know give her the job...take it away...give her the job...

You will be glad to hear she already owns the camoflauge bikini and clear heels! I tell you, pimpin ain't easy, especially when it is your wife!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

where and when can we get these broadheads?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> where and when can we get these broadheads?


ditto we need the time to practice with them.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It's getting way close. 

Keep practicing with your field tips and when it comes time to shoot the broadhead, it WILL hit in the same place. This is the whole and complete reason that we are doing this, and the fact that it's NEVER been done before.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope you guys are making a glue on version for tex :lol:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was at UAC last Sat. Saw Gerald and Epek working on the broadheads. *OOO* <<--O/ ...looked pretty impressive...I'm still a K.I.S.S. kind of guy...so, I'm looking forward to seeing the results of the Africa hunt...keep us posted... o-||


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I was at UAC last Sat. Saw Gerald and Epek working on the broadheads. *OOO* <<--O/ ...looked pretty impressive...I'm still a K.I.S.S. kind of guy...so, I'm looking forward to seeing the results of the Africa hunt...keep us posted... o-||


You like things simple.............................Simply put, these will hit right where your field tips do and where your pin happens to be on the release..........................I call that SIMPLE. 

It's getting close. I am so excited to shoot some more critters with it. The bad thing is that I might go totally against my signature line so I can put them through some animals.......................I'll have to take some deep breaths and just try like crazy to hold out!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw that they do hit where I aim...my concern if that they will "open" *and* stay together every time. i use Muzzy now and yes I do have to "tune" each arrow to a broadhead, i never have had them fail....too many moving parts on a mechanical... :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't bow hunted in ten years, but I am still very interested in it, and I have been following this subject since you guys mentioned something about your project. I gotta say, I am very impressed, and also intrigued. It seems like those blades are awful thin, and maybe the skepticism would be distinguished if I had one to inspect first hand, but do those blades really hold up after penetrating bone? I can see the tip holding up, that thing looks pretty stout, but the blades just seem kind of flimsy. I guess that's why you are testing so extensively.

I'd like to see the video of the testing you did on the animal. Mythbusters doesn't hesitate to use pigs and stuff, so let's see it! Man all this talk is making me want to get a bow and start shooting again!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The blade thickness is .030, the length is 1.105 total and 1" cutting length. The width of the blade is designed for two reasons, first to fit in the ferral, second to lesson drag, for penetration purposes. The blades have been very durable, the material around the pin hole is plenty (in other words they have not failed by braking around the hole, a problem we had with our first design) the way the blades deploy they have little to no tourque on them so they do not twist like other mechanicals do. The shape of the blade is engineered for penetration and strength and we are confident they will meet the stress standards that large game bones place on them. Last thought. If we were out to design the toughest broadhead that would be very easy to accomplish, G5 has made a lot of headway in that department, but you have to give up something in another department in order to accomplish that like accuracy, noise, etc... We started with the design to accomplish accuracy and are making them as tough as we feel we can.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Epek,

If you don't mind, send a few samples my way. I may have some connections if you were interested in it. I'll gladly use some if you'd let me and I can hand some over to a product manager if you wanted us to carry them. I can't promise anything, but I'd for sure put a good word in for you and at least hook you up with the right person.

Let me know when you're ready for final design, testing, and full scale production.

Later,

caddis8


----------

